# Stratton PPOS



## brian_f2.8

Yesterday I shot a slope style event. I never shot anything like this before. I was out of my element. I will say it was a lot different than motor sports. 
I tried to be creative and just apply the basics of photography. 
Sorry for the night shots, horrible and I mean horrible lighting.


----------



## imagemaker46

It's always tough going into shooting a new sport, especially having to deal with changing light. Some of these look soft/motion, but for a first time out they don't look too bad.  Shooting in the snow adds that extra element as well, having to wear more clothes, being colder, trying to shoot with gloves, it all adds to the challenges.

How come you never have any exif data, camera used, lens, exposures, relevant information.


----------



## brian_f2.8

imagemaker46 said:


> It's always tough going into shooting a new sport, especially having to deal with changing light. Some of these look soft/motion, but for a first time out they don't look too bad.  Shooting in the snow adds that extra element as well, having to wear more clothes, being colder, trying to shoot with gloves, it all adds to the challenges.
> 
> How come you never have any exif data, camera used, lens, exposures, relevant information.



Not sure why they look soft, must be the compression. I upload to drop box, then download the image and upload to the forum using the app on IOS.


----------



## imagemaker46

You almost have to over-sharpen images when they get posted, I've found this in the past.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Oh, is there an easier way to upload?


----------



## runnah

The key with "extreme" sports is to include the obstacles as well as the subject.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Meaning? Again this was my first time on a ski mountain in forever. Im 33 and I havent gone skiing since I was in 4th grade. I was lost, I have no clue what makes a good image and what doesnt. I do know any content needs to be sharp and correctly exposed unless you are going to a specific look. This is why I did the silhouettes because the lighting was awesome in the am and no clouds. The second image I just de-saturated the image and upped the contrast to a different look.


----------



## runnah

brian_f2.8 said:


> Meaning? Again this was my first time on a ski mountain in forever. Im 33 and I havent gone skiing since I was in 4th grade. I was lost, I have no clue what makes a good image and what doesnt. I do know any content needs to be sharp and correctly exposed unless you are going to a specific look. This is why I did the silhouettes because the lighting was awesome in the am and no clouds. The second image I just de-saturated the image and upped the contrast to a different look.




It adds a frame of reference to the photos. First off you almost always have great mountains/woods to use as a backdrop, secondly it helps show the degree of difficulty. The air trick you posted for example I don't know if they are going of a 2 ft jump or jumping over the grand canyon. 

look at these https://www.google.com/search?q=tra...igOgK&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=1109


----------



## The_Traveler

Row 1 Col 3,4 seems like the real winners of this group.

I think posting clearly not-as-good pictures in a large bunch dilutes the impact of the obviously much better ones.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Can you explain why 6 of those 8 are crossed off. Again I have no clue about this stuff.


----------



## The_Traveler

Because I think those are clearly less dynamic, interesting or enjoyable than the other 2.

If you exercise judgement, post only the one or two best and get comments on those, then you'll improve your own critical skills and extend them each time.


----------



## brian_f2.8

It sounds like you are specifying an exact shot. The client was very happy with the diversity. Trying to give the client a little bit of everything. 

Anyone is more than welcome to look at the overall gallery and provide feedback

Brian_f2.8's photosets on Flickr


----------



## runnah

I would agree with lew, a lot of those could be binned. Were you shooting in burst mode?


----------



## The_Traveler

brian_f2.8 said:


> I was lost, I have no clue what makes a good image and what doesnt.



Your client has different issues.
I assumed, since these were posted without explanation but with this text above, that you were posting to get a critical response to the pictures.


----------



## brian_f2.8

yes i was using burst mode


----------



## brian_f2.8

The_Traveler said:


> brian_f2.8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was lost, I have no clue what makes a good image and what doesnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your client has different issues.
> I assumed, since these were posted without explanation but with this text above, that you were posting to get a critical response to the pictures.
Click to expand...


Well yeah I would like critical feedback if anyone wants to provide it. However Im also just showing my recent work. I might make Sebring in March but other than that I have nothing until May.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Also I export using Aperture flickr uploader. I use web size for my export settings.


----------



## imagemaker46

You have better images on the Flickr site. The silhouettes you posted here fail miserably, they just look like poor exposures. Frame 6 is the one I would consider the best of this bunch, but as I said, there are better ones on the flickr site.   Understanding a sport is key to shooting it well, it appears by what you have said, being clueless about what you are shooting is something you shouldn't admit to, and if you don't know the sport, at least look at some pictures before heading out. Saying that you haven't been skiing since the 4th grade means zero, why would this make any difference with what you are shooting? I haven't driven a top fuel at 300mph ever, but still know how to shoot it.  You've always said you don't post your best stuff as an excuse for the images you post.

I'm glad the "client" was happy with what you shot, that's all that matters.


----------



## brian_f2.8

No clue how someone can't see a silhouette. This was my first few shots of the day. I saw the skiiers were jumping high and there were no clouds. I saw the silhouette shot right away. No clue how anyone would think its a poor exposure. I wouldnt expect that from a pro like you. Being able to shoot a shot like that shows that the photographer is creative and see's things differently by knowing how to set up a camera. You can also see images where I changed the exposure in the same spot.  

By not being on a mountain or shooting this type of stuff and showing up the day of the event limited my options. Quick practice and then 2 runs each. I had no clue how close or how far I could get to. I didnt know what kinds of tricks they were going to do and where they would do them. It might be simple to some but for others I had no clue. I would have loved to set up some remotes on the course. I can admit what I know and dont know. HOWEVER what I am realizing now is that each track or golf course has something unique or a signature spot. Photographers want to show that spot. So next time, shoot wider and make sure each jump and rail is covered with a wide perspective to show how high the person got or do some panning on the rail. 

These are all my images I provided. I shot this event through my self. When I shoot Nascar, since they are not my images you are right, I dont post what the client takes.


----------



## The_Traveler

brian_f2.8 said:


> *No clue how someone can't see a silhouette.* This was my first few shots of the day. I saw the skiiers were jumping high and there were no clouds. I saw the silhouette shot right away. No clue how anyone would think its a poor exposure. I wouldnt expect that from a pro like you. Being able to shoot a shot like that shows that the photographer is creative and see's things differently by knowing how to set up a camera. You can also see images where I changed the exposure in the same spot.



Mostly because they are underexposed.
The sky isn't that dark blue on Earth.


----------



## brian_f2.8

I might have gone a lil over in post but they aren't far off. f16, 1/1000, 200 ISO


----------



## The_Traveler

May I edit and post 1 & 2?


----------



## pixmedic

The_Traveler said:


> May I edit and post 1 & 2?



edit over skype!
that was awesome!


----------



## brian_f2.8

Ill give you the raw file.


----------



## brian_f2.8

#2 I purposely brought down the saturation and increased the contrast.


----------



## imagemaker46

Didn't you say that the client was happy and now you're saying you shot this for yourself which why you could posted the "best" shots? Not that it matters. Keeping the stories straight helps.

As far as the silhouette goes. I shot this in front of a window during competition, just did a black and white of it.





Because it was a sport you have never shot it is going to be more difficult to understand what is going on when you get to the hill, watching practice helps, watching the backgrounds is important, all of these simple things are exactly the same as shooting anything else. Like every other sport it's a formula, if you walk into a situation blind, and no experience, you are going to walk away with average pictures but more experience. 

Being able to set up remotes would also be pointless if you don't know the sport. Learning to work with the primary camera is going to get you better images and allow you to really see what you are shooting, remotes are a hit and miss.  Shooting aerials in freestyle on a sunny day is simple, as there is no background to worry about you can shoot at a high shutter speed and at f16, everything is stopped and sharp.  The silhouette would have worked better shooting right into the sun, not on a flat sky.


----------



## The_Traveler

either post a link or send me the raw file using wetransfer.com

my email is lew@lewlortonphoto.com


----------



## brian_f2.8

Ok let me be clear, when I shoot Nascar I shoot for a company, they own the images not me. When I shoot other than Nascar, its my gig.

This ski thing was my own thing, nothing related with the nascar company. 

This was a learning thing for me so I learned. 

Scott you are wrong, you have to feel comfortable in your situation. I didnt know how close I could get. After realizing that they were ok with photo and video next to them on the rails I was ok. However I still didnt feel comfortable laying down under a jump. If it were Shawn White in the X-games sure thing.

I could get very creative with the remotes, come on think ur a pro.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Lew images are being sent now, they are .NEF


----------



## imagemaker46

What lens were you shooting with for most of it?  I've used remotes in the past and will always prefer to use a single camera in my own hands, especially for shooting sports where the situations are always changing.  I know remotes have their place and some great images have been produced. 

I understand that you had a client for NASCAR, that has always been made clear, at every opportunity.


----------



## brian_f2.8

10.5 fish, /24-70,70-200. I thought a 300 would be too long.


----------



## imagemaker46

I've only ever shot alpine events with a 300,400 or 500mm, but then I was really restricted as far as access went. My lens of choice is pretty much always a 300mm, so I work around distance with it, I prefer tighter images than loose, but then most of the sports I do shoot require that.  I have a bunch of alpine stuff starting in a couple of weeks and will have 9 straight days of it. I know how to shoot it, but will be going onto the hill without knowing what the positions will be like, only that the access will be very tight and security will make sure of it.  It'll be a challenge.


----------



## brian_f2.8

No way a 500 or 400 would be needed.The total distance of the course was 200 yards max. I mean all they did was start, hit one jump, go over another small jump and two sets of rail slides. Looking forward to seeing your work in a few weeks. No offense but being from Canada you have skiing in your DNA.

So as I was critiqued before, I was under the impression to shoot wide to show the stunt and the view. As I look around it seems most images are wide with views at a really high elevation. We might have been 2000ft.

This was a small event, nothing crazy but a good event. Im not going to shoot x-games with no experience in this.


----------



## imagemaker46

I'm shooting the Paralympics in Sochi, leave next Monday. I'll be doing alpine, snowboard, biathlon and cross country. Once I get over my 24 hour flight I have 3 days before competition starts, 10am in the morning, have to be on the hill 90 minutes before the start. I'll have two days before the events start to walk some of the course and find the best spots, working on two mountains, 30 minutes apart. I'll try and post stuff on the forum.


----------



## runnah

brian_f2.8 said:


> No way a 500 or 400 would be needed.The total distance of the course was 200 yards max. I mean all they did was start, hit one jump, go over another small jump and two sets of rail slides. Looking forward to seeing your work in a few weeks.




It's all about compression of objects.


----------



## brian_f2.8

runnah said:


> It's all about compression of objects.



To each his/her own


----------



## The_Traveler

Judging by the whites on the shoes and clothes, these seem more like the exposures should be.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Um yeah it's not rocket science. I went for the looks as I first posted. It's a matter of moving a slider.


----------



## runnah

Brian, simmer down you asked for c&c and now you are getting it. Stop making excuses. You had some good images and you had some bad ones, people are taking the time to try to help you improve. It's not personal at all.


----------



## brian_f2.8

runnah said:


> Brian, simmer down you asked for c&c and now you are getting it. Stop making excuses. You had some good images and you had some bad ones, people are taking the time to try to help you improve. It's not personal at all.



I'm not upset. I'm just stating a fact that I went for a look. What do you think? I don't like being told how I should edit, I'd rather be evaluated on what I did. 

Anyone can get that look. It's a matter of moving a slider to the left or right.


----------



## imagemaker46

The_Traveler said:


> Judging by the whites on the shoes and clothes, these seem more like the exposures should be.
> 
> View attachment 67525View attachment 67526



These are properly exposed images.


----------



## imagemaker46

We all will have our own opinions on what works and what doesn't.  2.8 will always stick to his guns regardless of what he posts, what anyone thinks of them and as long as he feels he has posted his best allowable images then that's the way it should be. Personally I find a lot of what 2.8 posts are underexposed and soft. I've mentioned in previous posts that a lot seem soft, but also realize that compression will do that, I don't find too many other people that post images having the same problem, but it may just be the way they are done in post processing. 2.8 never had any camera info attached to his images, so it's impossible to offer any technical input, he has his reason for hiding it and that's up to him.  He teaches photoshop so I can't fault him for his understanding of post processing, he has more knowledge on that side than I do.

He's looked for a creative twist to the images he posted, as the camera holder he should be, not everyone tries.


----------



## brian_f2.8

My exif info is on my flickr site. No clue how to put on here. Im not hiding anything. I upload to drop box and then download to my phone and upload via ios app. Its cumbersome but it works.

Yes I do a twist, think of this. Eric Clapton and Buddy Guy are playing the blues. Along comes Slash, another great guitar player. He can play but its different. I know how to use the meter in my camera. Whats wrong with breaking a few rules to be different.


----------



## The_Traveler

If you didn't want input, you shouldn't have sent me the images.
And then to turn around and slight what I did, because it was 'easy' seems pretty rude.


----------



## imagemaker46

Nothing wrong with always looking for the creative slant to pictures. Creating images unlike others is what people notice. I've always been the one off on my own, looking at things from different angles, different places, sometimes it's works really well, and sometimes it just doesn't work at all. Mind you, when that happens no one sees them.


----------



## brian_f2.8

The_Traveler said:


> If you didn't want input, you shouldn't have sent me the images. And then to turn around and slight what I did, because it was 'easy' seems pretty rude.



You asked if you could edit, that's ur call. I never asked for you to show me how to properly expose.


----------



## pixmedic

brian_f2.8 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't want input, you shouldn't have sent me the images. And then to turn around and slight what I did, because it was 'easy' seems pretty rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked if you could edit, that's ur call. I never asked for you to show me how to properly expose.
Click to expand...


a little gratitude for someone taking the time to give you a visual rendition of their critique of your photos would not kill you.


----------



## brian_f2.8

I totally agree Scott. I'm trying to find that nitch. A clean properly exposed shot isn't always the beat shot. Slow down add some motion to the tackle, find a light pocket in a golf course, on a penalty shot in hockey don't shoot the player n goalie, shoot the team that is going crazy. 

I look for those b-roll shots.


----------



## The_Traveler

brian_f2.8 said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't want input, you shouldn't have sent me the images. And then to turn around and slight what I did, because it was 'easy' seems pretty rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked if you could edit, that's ur call. I never asked for you to show me how to properly expose.
Click to expand...


Next time you should happen by chance to set yourself on fire and you're looking around for a kind soul to pee on you, I'll be busy.


----------



## brian_f2.8

ah come on man dont be like that. im not being rude in any way but honestly showing someone how to properly expose a picture isnt rocket science. learn to read a histogram and a light meter and you are all set. the creative part that i see is how to change those settings and make some art work. im not saying i know everything and yes i do have a lot to learn, however while im doing it im trying to find something different. if everyone here goes to a football game and shoots from the end zone (f2.8 1/1250) and there is a break away play and the runner is coming straight at us pointing towards us, all of our shots are going to look the same. yeah i know timing and angle and focal length will vary but overall - look for something different. 

stay hungry and stay foolish - steve jobs


----------



## manaheim

brian_f2.8 said:


> Um yeah it's not rocket science. I went for the looks as I first posted. It's a matter of moving a slider.



Rule #1 in any art form... learn how to accept critique gracefully. I suggest you take a step back and re-evaluate your approach here. It's not doing you any favors.


----------



## manaheim

brian_f2.8 said:


> ah come on man dont be like that. im not being rude in any way but honestly showing someone how to properly expose a picture isnt rocket science. learn to read a histogram and a light meter and you are all set.



You're saying how easy it is, while demonstrating that you don't know how to do it. Or am I missing something?

Also, when you don't know as much as someone else, pretty much the last thing you should ever tell them is that they're critiquing you wrong. If you don't know what they know, *then you don't know what they know*.


----------



## brian_f2.8

hahah seriously dude wake up in life. i show my work, either people like it or they dont. i have gotten pretty far in a short amount of time. stop priding your self on what you know or what you spent on art school. you do your thing and ill do mine. ill do my work how i want and it will lead me somewhere as it has. maybe others go further, ok. im happy with what i have done and how i do it. 

think of this, most people say they do 80% business and 20% photo

TO ALL: I NEVER ASKED FOR CC PLEASE LOOK AT THE ORIGINAL POST, ALL I DID WAS SHARE MY WORK.


----------



## imagemaker46

Great photos get you the business, doesn't matter how good you are at business if you aren't constantly producing great images. It takes more to create a great image than just pointing a camera in a different direction from everyone else, you still have to be able to produce the images everyone also has, and with those comes the content, correct exposure and being sharp.

You've always had a problem with anyone saying anything negatives about what you post, which is why some of your posts don't get anyone making comments, it usually takes one person to say something you don't like to set you off on the "it's a personal attack" I know what I'm doing and then you deflect questions, and start a personal attack on the people that make comments.  

Transparent skin.


----------



## robbins.photo

manaheim said:


> brian_f2.8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah come on man dont be like that. im not being rude in any way but honestly showing someone how to properly expose a picture isnt rocket science. learn to read a histogram and a light meter and you are all set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying how easy it is, while demonstrating that you don't know how to do it. Or am I missing something?
> 
> Also, when you don't know as much as someone else, pretty much the last thing you should ever tell them is that they're critiquing you wrong. If you don't know what they know, *then you don't know what they know*.
Click to expand...


"If you don't know what they know, *then you don't know what they know"*

Oh ya.. that's a T-Shirt slogan if I've ever seen one.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo

brian_f2.8 said:


> hahah seriously dude wake up in life. i show my work, either people like it or they dont. i have gotten pretty far in a short amount of time. stop priding your self on what you know or what you spent on art school. you do your thing and ill do mine. ill do my work how i want and it will lead me somewhere as it has. maybe others go further, ok. im happy with what i have done and how i do it.
> 
> think of this, most people say they do 80% business and 20% photo
> 
> TO ALL: I NEVER ASKED FOR CC PLEASE LOOK AT THE ORIGINAL POST, ALL I DID WAS SHARE MY WORK.



Brian, that may be part of the issue here, when you post stuff to TPF unless you specifically say that you don't want C&C, it's assumed that you do want C&C and that is at least in part why you posted it. As it is a lot of really good, knowledgeable people have tried to offer some input on how certain aspects might be improved. Even if you don't agree with their analysis or opinion you should at least admit that it was kind of them to take the time to offer it.


----------



## The_Traveler

robbins.photo said:


> Brian, that may be part of the issue here, when you post stuff to TPF unless you specifically say that you don't want C&C, it's assumed that you do want C&C and that is at least in part why you posted it. As it is a lot of really good, knowledgeable people have tried to offer some input on how certain aspects might be improved. Even if you don't agree with their analysis or opinion you should at least admit that it was kind of them to take the time to offer it.


----------



## robbins.photo

The_Traveler said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brian, that may be part of the issue here, when you post stuff to TPF unless you specifically say that you don't want C&C, it's assumed that you do want C&C and that is at least in part why you posted it. As it is a lot of really good, knowledgeable people have tried to offer some input on how certain aspects might be improved. Even if you don't agree with their analysis or opinion you should at least admit that it was kind of them to take the time to offer it.
Click to expand...


Wow.. this is an auspicious occasion, where we have been joined by the likes of Sparky the PhotoDog.  Lol


----------



## brian_f2.8

The_Traveler said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brian, that may be part of the issue here, when you post stuff to TPF unless you specifically say that you don't want C&C, it's assumed that you do want C&C and that is at least in part why you posted it. As it is a lot of really good, knowledgeable people have tried to offer some input on how certain aspects might be improved. Even if you don't agree with their analysis or opinion you should at least admit that it was kind of them to take the time to offer it.
Click to expand...


That could be some of the worst photoshop work I have ever seen.


----------



## brian_f2.8

imagemaker46 said:


> Great photos get you the business, doesn't matter how good you are at business if you aren't constantly producing great images. It takes more to create a great image than just pointing a camera in a different direction from everyone else, you still have to be able to produce the images everyone also has, and with those comes the content, correct exposure and being sharp.
> 
> You've always had a problem with anyone saying anything negatives about what you post, which is why some of your posts don't get anyone making comments, it usually takes one person to say something you don't like to set you off on the "it's a personal attack" I know what I'm doing and then you deflect questions, and start a personal attack on the people that make comments.
> 
> Transparent skin.




You are right and you are wrong. I dont mind criticism because it doesnt bother me. I dont get upset, there are too many trendy photographers here. I dont see a lot of art or variation. I do what I do and like I said it will take me to somewhere. I have turned down assignments because I work full time. I dont know many people who can do that.

If you dont like the subs at Subway then go to a deli.


----------



## brian_f2.8

robbins.photo said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian_f2.8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah come on man dont be like that. im not being rude in any way but honestly showing someone how to properly expose a picture isnt rocket science. learn to read a histogram and a light meter and you are all set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying how easy it is, while demonstrating that you don't know how to do it. Or am I missing something?
> 
> Also, when you don't know as much as someone else, pretty much the last thing you should ever tell them is that they're critiquing you wrong. If you don't know what they know, *then you don't know what they know*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If you don't know what they know, *then you don't know what they know"*
> 
> Oh ya.. that's a T-Shirt slogan if I've ever seen one.. lol
Click to expand...



Dont ever comment on my work. I looked at your photostream; enough said. Please leave the thread.


----------



## robbins.photo

brian_f2.8 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying how easy it is, while demonstrating that you don't know how to do it. Or am I missing something?
> 
> Also, when you don't know as much as someone else, pretty much the last thing you should ever tell them is that they're critiquing you wrong. If you don't know what they know, *then you don't know what they know*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If you don't know what they know, *then you don't know what they know"*
> 
> Oh ya.. that's a T-Shirt slogan if I've ever seen one.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dont ever comment on my work. I looked at your photostream; enough said. Please leave the thread.
Click to expand...


Rotfl.. well, you might note I didn't comment on your "work", just pointed out that when you post here C&C is assumed.  I gave no opinion on your "work" one way or the other, and certainly nothing that would warrant this childish response. As for which threads I do chose to comment on, well that really isn't up to you.


----------



## brian_f2.8

You have 30 days to shoot a pro sporting event and share the images. Start working on it now, Ill bet you can't follow through.


----------



## The_Traveler

That could be some of the worst photoshop work I have ever seen.[/QUOTE]



brian_f2.8 said:


> TO ALL: I NEVER ASKED FOR CC PLEASE LOOK AT THE ORIGINAL POST, ALL I DID WAS SHARE MY WORK.


----------



## brian_f2.8

The_Traveler said:


> That could be some of the worst photoshop work I have ever seen.





brian_f2.8 said:


> TO ALL: I NEVER ASKED FOR CC PLEASE LOOK AT THE ORIGINAL POST, ALL I DID WAS SHARE MY WORK.



[/QUOTE]


Your point of sharing that is??????? Sorry Im lost.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Your photoshop work of the dog is what Im referring to. Learn how to mask and select an object properly.


----------



## robbins.photo

The_Traveler said:


> That could be some of the worst photoshop work I have ever seen.





brian_f2.8 said:


> TO ALL: I NEVER ASKED FOR CC PLEASE LOOK AT THE ORIGINAL POST, ALL I DID WAS SHARE MY WORK.



Lol.. that's ok Lew. Sparky the Photodog liked it. Funny though, how on the one hand the OP keeps insisting that he doesn't mind criticism and then on the other hand starts flailing about with scathing ad hominem attacks on anyone that gives him any, and apparently even some of us that never gave him any critique in the first place? I just found that to be a little odd I supppose.


----------



## imagemaker46

As I mentioned it always turns into a personal attack from 2.8, thick skin is something he hasn't acquired yet.  You guys should leave his thread right away, it's his thread and only his thread, unless you want to say joy joy things about his "art form" Then you can stay.


----------



## The_Traveler

brian_f2.8 said:


> Your point of sharing that is??????? Sorry Im lost.



Ah, sorry.
Much too sophisticated for a 33 yr old.
I was making the point that what you seem to want is unqualified positive regard and you can get that best from a dog - and with the same level of understanding of photography.


----------



## brian_f2.8

robbins.photo said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That could be some of the worst photoshop work I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian_f2.8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TO ALL: I NEVER ASKED FOR CC PLEASE LOOK AT THE ORIGINAL POST, ALL I DID WAS SHARE MY WORK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.. that's ok Lew. Sparky the Photodog liked it. Funny though, how on the one hand the OP keeps insisting that he doesn't mind criticism and then on the other hand starts flailing about with scathing ad hominem attacks on anyone that gives him any, and apparently even some of us that never gave him any critique in the first place? I just found that to be a little odd I supppose.
Click to expand...


I dont critize other peoples work with the intention that Im better.


----------



## brian_f2.8

imagemaker46 said:


> As I mentioned it always turns into a personal attack from 2.8, thick skin is something he hasn't acquired yet.  You guys should leave his thread right away, it's his thread and only his thread, unless you want to say joy joy things about his "art form" Then you can stay.




Of course but Scott dont comment on my work either. Looking at some of your work here is what I think,

You are wrong earlier about shooting a top drag fuel car. You have an image on your motorsports gallery. There is a pontiact with a parachuette blown out the back. First the image is cropped incorrectly. The aspect ration is off, this means poor composition on your part, the parachuette is cut off and the background sucks. 

Lots of images in your motorsport section have the main logo cut off. One guys foot is cut off. Some have serious underexposing going on. Other cars that are moving are shot way too fast of a shutter. These are suppose to be " Portfolio Shots"

Some figure skating, the white balance is way off. Yes these are the new photos so you are using a dslr camera(id assume you werent using film). Dont you know how to set a custom WB?

So I decided let me try to buy one of your images. Its 15 canadian dollars which is 10 us dollars. Parents make more money selling high school photos with iphones.


----------



## robbins.photo

imagemaker46 said:


> As I mentioned it always turns into a personal attack from 2.8, thick skin is something he hasn't acquired yet.  You guys should leave his thread right away, it's his thread and only his thread, unless you want to say joy joy things about his "art form" Then you can stay.



But if we leave who's going to feed sparky? Lol

I have to admit I don't get the thought process, critique isn't always easy to hear but at least in my experience all of it I have ever recieved on TPF was always offered in the spirit of trying to help me improve.  

As a result I always appreciated it, even when on occasion the poster may have been unaware of other reasons why certain things were shot or composed a certain way

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo

brian_f2.8 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That could be some of the worst photoshop work I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brian_f2.8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TO ALL: I NEVER ASKED FOR CC PLEASE LOOK AT THE ORIGINAL POST, ALL I DID WAS SHARE MY WORK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.. that's ok Lew. Sparky the Photodog liked it. Funny though, how on the one hand the OP keeps insisting that he doesn't mind criticism and then on the other hand starts flailing about with scathing ad hominem attacks on anyone that gives him any, and apparently even some of us that never gave him any critique in the first place? I just found that to be a little odd I supppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont critize other peoples work with the intention that Im better.
Click to expand...


Really? Hmm...  wasn't it you that just posted a childish snarky comment about my "work" proclaiming that based on that I am unworthy to even comment on a thread you started?

I mean seriously, can you see the total hypocrisy here or is it just me?

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian_f2.8

if you dont like it please leave


----------



## The_Traveler

Brian really needs approval, I mean really - and when he doesn't get it, he attacks those who criticize him.
That behavior shouldn't be a surprise to TPF people, we have others like that here.
The difference is that Brian isn't as good at it as he thinks.


----------



## runnah

You say you are a professional but you don't act like one, not by a mile.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Im not asking anyone to keep coming back to this thread. If you want the last word like a baby go ahead. Again 

robbins, lew, runnah you have 30 days to shoot a pro sporting event. please submit your images. taking pictures of dogs, birds, animals, landscapes - boring. get hired by a team, company, website etc... and compete your work on the same day as others. 

if you choose not to then your actions have spoken.


----------



## runnah

brian_f2.8 said:


> Im not asking anyone to keep coming back to this thread. If you want the last word like a baby go ahead. Again
> 
> robbins, lew, runnah you have 30 days to shoot a pro sporting event. please submit your images. taking pictures of dogs, birds, animals, landscapes - boring. get hired by a team, company, website etc... and compete your work on the same day as others.
> 
> if you choose not to then your actions have spoken.




So it's a dick measuring contest you are after?

Ok well I was just down in DC for work where I shot photos & video, edited the video, wrote the copy and published it to the local news, company websites and social media, this all happened in less than two days.
I frequently coordinate large scale media events in which I also am solely responsible for the photo and video coverage. This week I am flying to Connecticut to do an event shoot and portrait session, Thursday I have to go shoot a building interior for brochure and web distribution.

With all that said I would NEVER speak the way you do to my clients, peers, and fellow media professionals. There is more to professional business than taking photos.


----------



## brian_f2.8

I'm in Ct can I tag along?


----------



## runnah

brian_f2.8 said:


> I'm in Ct can I tag along?



Considering how you have behaved, never in a million years.


----------



## robbins.photo

brian_f2.8 said:


> Im not asking anyone to keep coming back to this thread. If you want the last word like a baby go ahead. Again
> 
> robbins, lew, runnah you have 30 days to shoot a pro sporting event. please submit your images. taking pictures of dogs, birds, animals, landscapes - boring. get hired by a team, company, website etc... and compete your work on the same day as others.
> 
> if you choose not to then your actions have spoken.



Well as amusing as such an adolescent challenge might be, there are a few issues in this at least for me.  First and foremost the area of Nebraska I live in really doesn't have a professional sports team to speak of, and we don't really host a whole lot of professional sporting events this time of year.  So that in and of itself might prove a pretty difficult obstacle to overcome.  The second problem being of course, I'm not a professional photographer.  I have a day job, one that I rather like and intend to keep.  So going out and attempting to start my own photography business by getting hired by a team, website, etc to take pictures really holds no interest for me whatsoever.  I have zero desire to become a professional photographer.  For me it's an enjoyable hobby and that is how it will remain.

The last portion of this being of course that even if I were to go out and shoot such an event, what exactly would I be attempting to "prove" by accepting this rather silly challenge? I post my images and, let me guess, you get to decide if they are worthy?  Hmm.. Not really seeing much of a point here to be honest with you.

I am glad that apparently you decided to appoint yourself the grand inquisitor of all things photographic, that apparently only you get to decide what is and is not a worthy subject for a photograph.  That one makes me laugh considering how you've been pretty much whining and launching in to personal attacks from the start of this thread anytime anyone says anything about your photography that isn't basically gushing with love and praise.  

I guess it must be nice to be able to apply one rigid standard to the rest of us when it comes to your "work" and what is acceptable commentary and completely ignore that standard yourself and allowing yourself to lambast other peoples work in a way that would cause you to blow a gasket if it were someone doing the same thing to you. 

I never spoke a word about your "work", still haven't despite your incredibly childish behaviour.  I think if you'll take the time to look you'll find it is very rare that I do give any manner of C&C whatsoever, and in a case like this I wouldn't now because it is pretty unlikely I could give you an unbiased opinion after you've spent all this time acting like a 2 year old on a tear.  But I find it rather funny to note that you've leveled a ton of snark towards my "work"  - really with no justification for it whatsoever since I've never spoken an ill word about your own.  You are in fact completely guilty of everything you have decryed everyone else her for doing, even more so since you posted your work here which implied you were asking for C&C when the stuff of mine you chose to comment on was not posted here at all.

I'll be interested to see if you actually address any of this monumental hypocritical behavior in your next reply or if you'll continue to obfuscate and pretend it didn't happen because you think somehow you can still actually try and save face.  I think that's the part that makes me laugh the most really.  But no matter how you slice it the hypocrisy here really is astounding.


----------



## brian_f2.8

runnah said:


> Considering how you have behaved, never in a million years.



Gee thanks, we are suppose to help each other.


----------



## runnah

brian_f2.8 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how you have behaved, never in a million years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee thanks, we are suppose to help each other.
Click to expand...


Its a corporate gig for a $500 million a year company. Last thing I need/want is someone who is unprofessional to jeopardize the relationship.


----------



## brian_f2.8

Sounds like an excuse. I do motor sports. It's a travel job. I have a day job. I'd start working on the assignment.


----------



## runnah

brian_f2.8 said:


> Sounds like an excuse. I do motor sports. It's a travel job. I have a day job. I'd start working on the assignment.



Take it as you will.


----------



## tirediron

........and I think we're done here.  Everyone go out and take a photograph of something that ISN'T a skier!


----------



## Overread

brian_f2.8 said:


> : I NEVER ASKED FOR CC PLEASE LOOK AT THE ORIGINAL POST, ALL I DID WAS SHARE MY WORK.



Please note - all TPF galleries allow critique by default. The only gallery where this is  an exception is the "Just for Fun" gallery. 
If you do not want critique please use the "Just for Fun" gallery; otherwise if you continue to use the other galleries please be courteous when people take time to offer their critique.


----------

